# cannabismarijuana.com



## homebrew420 (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anybody ordered from them?  Just received an email answering if the seed is current, and yes it is apparently.  To me it is an Exact clone of Marc Emery direct seed sales from back in the day.  Also to be noted the shipping address seemed to be the same as well.  I saw plent of strains for outdoor northern latitudes for north america.


----------

